# which one to go for?



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

i want to buy a graphic card for my system the specs are 
i3 
2gb ram
gigabyte h55 m d2h



i want to buy a gpu and a power supply for it 
i hv finalised fsp sagaII 500w as power suply
and i m still confused abt gpu
*5670 1 gb ddr5   or 6670 1 gb ddr5* 
or any nvidea card  plz suggest me any alternative for power supply also as it might not be available in nehru place delhi


basically i want to run gta 4 at descent graphics


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

As your PSU is 500W, go for 5650. Otherwise upgrade PSU to 600-650W (to be on the safe side) and then go for 6670.

Reason: 6770 will consume-
Idle-188 Watt
Load-263 Watt

source: *www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4099/sapphire_radeon_hd_6770_1gb_vapor_x_video_card_review/index16.html


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500W is a very good PSU and it can handle a HD6770 very easily


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 8, 2011)

it can even hold 6850 efficiently...


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 8, 2011)

> Reason: 6770 will consume-
> Idle-188 Watt
> Load-263 Watt


 Thats the whole system power consumption and not just the gpus power consumption.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

my budget is around 5k-5.5k .....plz suggest a graphic card around that budget


and im open to nvidea cards also if any good card is available at that budget in nvidea 
i can go for that also


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> Thats the whole system power consumption and not just the gpus power consumption.



Oh, I missed that point. Thanks for correcting me & sorry to OP for posting wrong info.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2011)

At a budget of 5.5K, HD 6670 is the best option. In fact it is the most powerful card which does not need external PCI-E power connector. Also unlike HD 6770/HD 6750 which is just some rebranded 5000 series card, HD 6670 is based on the optimized BART architecture like HD 6790 or HD 6850. So it performs colser to a HD 5750/HD 6750 or GTS 450, priced over 6K.

Get the MSI HD 6670, priced at 5.4k in smcinternational.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 8, 2011)

thnx cilus.......and if msi is not available any other options of the manufacturer

and any other alternative to fsp saga II 500w as it might not be availavle in the market ....
pc specs are
i3
2gb ram
gigabyte h55 d3h
80 gb ide
500 gb sata
sony 22x dvd


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

SMC was selling a rebranded FSP PSU. super techcom or something. can't recall the exact name. go for it if FSP is out of stock.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> thnx cilus.......and *if msi is not available any other options of the manufacturer*
> 
> and any other alternative to fsp saga II 500w as it might not be availavle in the market ....
> pc specs are
> ...



try sapphire or powercolor then


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 9, 2011)

get 6670 i am using msi 6670 and it is very good.and even allows nice overclocking


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ How much you have OCed your MSI HD6670 and did you get the Twin Fan version ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 10, 2011)

^^yes i got the twin fan version and i overclocked it till 890MHZ in core and 1180 in memory and temperature always stays within 60-61C.i tried 900 and checked with kumbustor it runs well but when i run the game it crashes.i have seen in some site people getting 980-950MHz.in mine i think my crappy psu is not allowing or as i am using it in pci e 1.0 its limiting the bandwidth,any how i am upgrading the mobo and psu and even processor then i will check it and will post.
here is the link for that oc topgear bhai,
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_6670/25.html


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ thanks for the link and the load temp you are getting is really cool - it's much lower compared to the stock cooler version.

BTW, here's  a review for the MSI HD6670 you have and they have clocked it to ( 950/4600 Mhz ) 
MSI Radeon HD 6670 1GB Overclocked Video Card Review :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 11, 2011)

so now im going for hd 6670 and fsp saga II 500 w

and if buy chance fsp is not available any other psu in that range....(no online buying for me)


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> so now im going for hd 6670 and fsp saga II 500 w
> 
> and if buy chance fsp is not available any other psu in that range....(no online buying for me)



then:

Silverstone 500W Power Supply (SST-ST50F) @ Rs. 2950
Zebronics ZEB 500W Platinum Power Supply @ Rs. 2281 (don't have any idea about quality)
Cooler Master 500W SMPS (RS500-PCARA3-EU) @ Rs. 2955 [good brand name]


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 11, 2011)

better to avoid zeb and CM extrme power supply,if fsp is not available then go with corsair CX 430v2.it is more than enough.
@topgear,
thank you brother.then why i am not able to go above 890?yesterday i ran burn in test with furmark and really it burns the cardmy temp went above 80C and my monitor showed some horizontal lines on it but still the system didn't crashed and after restart it got corrected.what was those lines?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> better to avoid zeb and CM extrme power supply,if fsp is not available then go with corsair CX 430v2.it is more than enough.



Somewhere in this forum I've heard that cooler-master have voltage regulation & through-output problem. So, thanks for reminding me & op about the problem.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

yep, if FSP is not available d6bmg should opt for corsair CX430v2.

@ *sukesh1090* - there's no guarantee that two same gfx card will OC to same level and that may be a reason why can't reach to 950 Mhz clock speed but I would not recommend you to OC either with the PSU you have - once you get a new rig and a proper psu try ocing more.

The horizontal lines you see called artifacts and most of the time they means that the OC is not stable enough but I've seen some time that a card can run furmark without any prob but shows artifacts in games - if your games are running fine with 890Mhz ( without showing any artifacts ) don't bother too much about furmark - enjoy your games


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you topgear.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ you're welcome bro


----------

